# Can people making minimum wage actually support themselves?



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

I am perhaps skeptical because the area I live in has a very high cost of living, but even in an urban area, can people live off minimum wage jobs? And do people get full-time minimum wage jobs? It seems like all low end jobs are part-time for obvious no benefits reasons. I suppose it all depends on where you are, but just wondering if anyone here is making it work with a low-end job.


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

Interesting, somewhat related, don't want to make a new thread...

I was just talking to a friend of mine who moved to Portland in January. I hadn't really talked to her much since then, but apparently she is staying with her aunt and uncle and has yet to find a job. Sadly, I was somewhat pleased to hear this; it was nice to commiserate with her and makes me feel not so bad that I'm not settled yet. I do sincerely wish her luck, and would love to hear that she finds something soon, but its more hopeful knowing she found it after a long search and a place to stay with family.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

It's surprising how little money people can live off when they have no choice.


----------



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

Almost impossible if we're talking 8x40 or 320 per week before taxes.

Even just renting a room would be near week's pay... throw in gas, maintaining a car, food, bare-utilities, bare-bones health insurance... 

It'd be tough.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

The only way I'm getting by on $185/wk is because I bought my mobile home back when I was making $400/wk... and I got it paid off. 

Now I only pay $170 for the lot rent. The lot rent includes water/well, sewage/septic tank and garbage/dumpster paid for my landlord. (it's a nice double lot... 90'x100')

I pay my power bill which can run anywhere from $120-$350 depending on the time of year.

I pay for my phone/cable which runs $60.

I dumped cable for an antenna and digital converter box (and I get 15 channels). 

I live 7 miles from work and have a car that gets 25mpg so I keep my errands right in that to and from work loop. 

I get $250 in food stamps because I have a son who is 12. He has Medicaid for insurance and that pays for his ADHD medication. I have share of cost so rarely ever go to a doctor. 

For a movie we go to the $1.50 theater at the mall once a month. 

For entertainment we go to the beach, the lake, fishing, or anything else that is free. 

Once a year I buy a $10 card that gets my son into the local skating rink on Saturday and Sunday for free. 

I actually am pretty frugal so I get by pretty well unless it is then the power bills are over $300. 

Oh, my car insurance is only $35/mo.

I don't know how anyone else manages... a lot more people live with their parents or other family now.... the way it used to be back when my parents were growing up.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

In the US if your on minimum wage you qualify for around $2K a year in food stamps and around $6K a year in earned income tax credit. I'm sure if you hit up all the government programs you can get by on minimum wage.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I was living on 173-192/wk. No tv, well so no water charge, no sewer, heat assistance since I'm in a state that gets to -20F over winter, my parents' health insurance and then free state insurance, free low income med programs by the companies that manufactured the meds I was on, vehicle paid off and in my mom's name for insurance... So rent, internet, and electricity were all my monthly expenses and the rest went for food. I didn't have to pay hardly anything for taxes and some years I didn't have to pay at all. Sucked when I got married and was no longer low income but the same amount was being removed from my pay so I ended up owing like $4000 in taxes at the end of the year but my husband's tax refund pretty much covered it.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

In NZ its eay to live on minimum wage unless you're an addict or something. I have found it easy anyway. Though I have always flatted with others in the cheapest living situation I could find and I don't really have any other big expenses other than my car which keeps needing work :s


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

LALoner said:


> In the US if your on minimum wage you qualify for around $2K a year in food stamps and around $6K a year in earned income tax credit. I'm sure if you hit up all the government programs you can get by on minimum wage.


 Food stamps probably vary state to state but in Massachusetts, a single person earning minimum wage ($8/hr) and working 40 hrs/week does not qualify for food stamps. That earned income credit limit is definitely only applicable if you have 3+, IIRC, children. As a single person, you get peanuts. I earned $6K one year and got like $50 in EIC. 
Is living on minimum wage doable here? Yes, in ideal conditions. You have no debt, do not own a car, are willing to live in the boonies or a crack house in the ghetto, work within walking distance of work or near public transportation, do not get sick, heat and water is paid for as part of your rent, eat ramen, etc... 
Take home pay will be ~$1000/month assuming only basic deductions (tax, FICA). You probably qualify for subsidies for Romneycare you can't afford to use on minimum wage but it's there. Rent will be ~$700-$800 for a studio apartment in the ghetto (I live in the ghetto). That leaves $200-$300 to pay for all other living expenses. 
I've only worked low wage jobs in my life and there was zero way I could live on only one minimum wage job. Rent plus student loans alone took all of my take home pay. I was usually working 2-3 working anywhere from 60-100 hrs/week. Anything less than 60 hrs/week would mean running a deficit on an already bare bones budget.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I have done. When I left home I rented a room (with the support of an ex's mother who must have liked me to have still helped me out like that). I got by on JSA, a few savings, and a one day per week cleaning job for 5 months before working full time (at twice minimum wage) for a few months, then went back to living off the equivalent of minumum wage for a year when my job went part time. This was in London, which is expensive. The great advantage there is you don't need a car.

I spent wisely and was very comfortable - much more so than when relying on my parents and living under their roof, when I really did receive next to nothing -no more than a roof and (grudgingly from them) travel expenses - not even a loan. All the years living with them while attending uni taught me how to get by on next to nothing.

ETA - I went through a period of a few years after the minimum wage business earning plenty to live off and was able to leave town, rent a nice house, and for the first time buy luxuries such as laptops, a piano, and other equipment. I saved thousands and when the next crash came - which has so far lasted years and been bigger than anything I've experienced before - the savings lasted years. I'm now living off DLA which is 1/3 what I need (it hardly covers rent) but it's working because my friend's loaning me money until I find the other 2/3 to live off. I'm only _just_ in debt now, for the first time ever.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I can wing it in South Australia still, renting my own 1 bedroom flat. If I was in Sydney or Melbourne I'd be screwed. It gets less affordable each year though.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I might be able if I just lived walking distance from work like the grocery store right up the street. I have my house paid off. The only big expense is the property taxes which are $1800 per year. I would get rid of the satellite tv service and just use the internet. Also, dump the landline phone and get one of the service that gives you a free tracfone and monthly minutes. Also, I could rent the rooms upstairs, and make sure at least one is good at home repairs so he can fix things that go to heck around the house. Health insurance would be the problem though. As I get older I will need more and more medical care.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

> In the US if your on minimum wage you qualify for around $2K a year in food stamps and around $6K a year in earned income tax credit. I'm sure if you hit up all the government programs you can get by on minimum wage.


Yeah, this is incorrect. Well I'm not so sure about the food stamps but to receive that much in EIC you have to have children. If you're single you get about 200 dollars at the end of the year. And this is something I never understood. It's like the government is supporting the production of future slaves.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

> That earned income credit limit is definitely only applicable if you have 3+, IIRC, children. As a single person, you get peanuts. I earned $6K one year and got like $50 in EIC


This is also incorrect. No children are needed for EIC. However, each child gives the parents around three thousand dollars.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

http://www.irs.gov/individuals/article/0,,id=150557,00.html


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

AceRimmer said:


> Food stamps probably vary state to state but in Massachusetts, a single person earning minimum wage ($8/hr) and working 40 hrs/week does not qualify for food stamps. That earned income credit limit is definitely only applicable if you have 3+, IIRC, children. As a single person, you get peanuts. I earned $6K one year and got like $50 in EIC.
> Is living on minimum wage doable here? Yes, in ideal conditions. You have no debt, do not own a car, are willing to live in the boonies or a crack house in the ghetto, work within walking distance of work or near public transportation, do not get sick, heat and water is paid for as part of your rent, eat ramen, etc...
> Take home pay will be ~$1000/month assuming only basic deductions (tax, FICA). You probably qualify for subsidies for Romneycare you can't afford to use on minimum wage but it's there. Rent will be ~$700-$800 for a studio apartment in the ghetto (I live in the ghetto). That leaves $200-$300 to pay for all other living expenses.
> I've only worked low wage jobs in my life and there was zero way I could live on only one minimum wage job. Rent plus student loans alone took all of my take home pay. I was usually working 2-3 working anywhere from 60-100 hrs/week. Anything less than 60 hrs/week would mean running a deficit on an already bare bones budget.


*"Food stamps probably vary state to state but in Massachusetts, a single person earning minimum wage ($8/hr) and working 40 hrs/week does not qualify for food stamps."*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_U.S._minimum_wages

http://www.massresources.org/pages....LeveldynamicID=420&DynamicID=418#incomelimits

The federal min wage is $7.25 and at that rate 40 hours a week would qualify for food stamps in Massachusetts. Why MA set its rate at a slightly higher rate is unknown to me but I doubt it actually results in lower government assistance to the poor when everything is taken into consideration.

The vast majority of Americans making minimum wage will qualify for Food Stamps. I have provided two links to back up the factual end of my argument.

If you want this debate to continue further you will have to offer links verifying your claims.


----------



## thequietmanuk (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm 30, I've never earned any more than the minimum wage, it can be done but life is pretty **** but you get used to it.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

$8/hr * 40 hour work week * 52 weeks in a year = $16,640 annual salary. That's significantly more money than I made last year (plus I pay more in taxes than they do thanks to self-employment tax, and I have zero benefits), so yes, apparently they can support themselves and even live in a decent apartment with luxuries like broadband and a car. Without any need for EIC or foodstamps or any other form of assistance.


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Slow internet, cheap car good on gas and you maintain it well, cheap phone plan, no house phone, fireplace instead of heat, no spouse or kids to keep up, do it yourself jobs, no late night bar hopping, and free/cheap entertainment, aka a lot of sacrifices. And hard work to boot. 

Not making minimum wage and this isn't how I live, but it could be doable.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

BPA free said:


> you probably can in british columbia, canada now that the minimum wage is getting bumped up to $10.25
> 
> not to mention tax credits and whatnot.
> you could further savings if you live near your job and can bike or bus there instead of buying a car and being stuck with the loan.


They put up minimum wage in ontario to $10.25 and I'd challenge anyone to live on that. If you share housing, then maybe (not that you'd have much choice).


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

stylicho said:


> Yeah, this is incorrect. Well I'm not so sure about the food stamps but to receive that much in EIC you have to have children. If you're single you get about 200 dollars at the end of the year. And this is something I never understood. It's like the government is supporting the production of future slaves.


 Why would the gov be against promoting the creation of future slaves? That just means more cannon fodder for our future wars.



stylicho said:


> This is also incorrect. No children are needed for EIC. However, each child gives the parents around three thousand dollars.


 I did say you get peanuts as a single person. Max EIC is ~$450 for a single person. Working FT at fed min wage, you would make too much to qualify for that pittance.


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

LALoner said:


> *"Food stamps probably vary state to state but in Massachusetts, a single person earning minimum wage ($8/hr) and working 40 hrs/week does not qualify for food stamps."*
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_U.S._minimum_wages
> 
> ...


 OK, we're probably looking at different situations. A single person (no children under IRS classification) making min wage, either Mass or fed, would make too much money for food stamps. The monthly gross limit to qualify in Mass is $1174 (I think this is also the fed limit). At Mass min wage and fed min wage, you would make $1386 ($8x40x4.333) and $1256 ($7.25x40x4.333), respectively. The only thing in Mass I can think of that one would qualify for is subsidized Romneycare (you still have to pay for it and it's really crappy at the cheapest levels). Single FT working people w/no children pretty much get the shaft when it comes to government assistance. Spit out a baby or 12 and the bennies start piling up.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

LeftyFretz said:


> Slow internet, cheap car good on gas and you maintain it well, cheap phone plan, no house phone, fireplace instead of heat, no spouse or kids to keep up, do it yourself jobs, no late night bar hopping, and free/cheap entertainment, aka a lot of sacrifices. And hard work to boot.
> 
> Not making minimum wage and this isn't how I live, but it could be doable.


You can get free internet(plenty of fast food places and the library has it here), bicycling is even cheaper, cheap phone plan, blankets and layers of clothes for heat, cold showers for AC, if the bar doesn't have a cover it's free (I've been to lots of free clubs and had a good time without drinking), and lots of free/cheap entertainment.

I'll add, no refrigerator, over-the-air TV, library books and magazines, free food, and plant a garden for growing some of your own food.

I don't make minimum wage either, yet this is pretty close to how I live, hmmm....

If I didn't have the $13,000 mortgage payment and $3k in property taxes and insurance, I would be able to survive on min wage. Especially once I start generating my own power.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

In Australia you can just about get by on minimum wage, I also lived in England and I can tell you over there it's immposible.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

as self employed i make at or below minimum wage. i live with my parent and use internet as my only entertainment. i have no car i do have student loan payments of $155 a month though. i also pay for all the food without food stamps and 2 bills a month as my share of the expense. also since i have no life i have virtually no expense there. 

i plan to build an extension of our house into our backyard so i can be more independent but without the rent payment. in reality i can't really support myself that well but i like all the freetime without working very hard.


----------



## slylee (Apr 29, 2011)

In england its easy, hell you dont even have to work, pop out a kid and then theres carers allowance lone parent 65 a week, housing benefit 50-60 a week, income support 50-65 a week also theres job seekers which is 80-100 a week or if shes on drugs she can apply for DLA/incapity which is 100 a week, the council gives free houses to any single parent or a free flat if your alone, most bills payed or halfed.

so yeah you can survive in england on no job at all :]

if you work for minimum wage here, dont expect to get any help, you will end up living with parents or sharing with other people.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Classified said:


> You can get free internet(plenty of fast food places and the library has it here), bicycling is even cheaper, cheap phone plan, blankets and layers of clothes for heat, cold showers for AC, if the bar doesn't have a cover it's free (I've been to lots of free clubs and had a good time without drinking), and lots of free/cheap entertainment.
> 
> I'll add, no refrigerator, over-the-air TV, library books and magazines, free food, and plant a garden for growing some of your own food.
> 
> ...


No refrigerator? How do you go about doing that?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

stylicho said:


> No refrigerator? How do you go about doing that?


Simple... you use boxed milk that requires no refrigeration... all you really need is water (you can use powdered milk)... you have fruit and veggies that can be eaten raw... there are canned meats and beans that do not need refrigeration. It's possible... I lived without a refrigerator for 3 weeks once - it's not an easy adjustment but it's possible. Homeless people do it all the time.


----------



## southward (Jul 25, 2008)

I make a little above minimum wage...and no, I can't make it on my own. Every month I have to ask my parents for a couple hundred. I pay rent every month, have a car payment, insurance, phone bill, have to eat and pay for gas. My paycheck doesn't quite stretch. And I just got $800 in traffic tickets....yeah...that's not going to be paid off for a long while. I would really like to buy some new clothes, and drive out of town. The beach is only 5 hours away and I can't afford to go.

I tried to get on food stamps, but apparently I'm too rich....


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't see how it would be possible to live independtly on minimum wage; especially if you want the "extras" in society like the internet.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

i may end up finding out...i have a well paying job set up where i can make my own hours, etc...so i hope that works out but if not, it may be hard for me to live... i wont be living completely on my own, my friend will be paying the largest portion on a house we're gonna rent, but i will have to pay my own utilities and stuff (or part of them anyway), unlike now where i live with my parents and everything is easy.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Saving Face said:


> I don't see how it would be possible to live independtly on minimum wage; especially if you want the "extras" in society like the internet.


As long as you have a computer with a wifi card, the internet is free. And this isn't even figuring on hacking into wifi access points to get on. It might take some effort to get dressed and go to McDonalds, Panara Bread, or the local library, but the Internet is free if you want it to be...

And the refrigerator thing is just what Caflme said. Hot chocolate packs mix with water and cereal. Fruits and veggies that you only have 3 days to eat, more frequent trips to the store, a lot of camping foods, protein bars, nuts, pickles, and use snow or frozen water bottles that you put outside and a cooler in the winter...It's not typical, but it is possible.


----------



## ryanb (Nov 16, 2009)

*


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I have no idea how some people do it. They must share a one bedroom apartment with at least one other person to split the rent.

I've browsed apartments on Craigslist and even the biggest sh!tholes I've ever seen in my life are still fetching like $700-800/month. Add food and any other expenses you incur along the way...I just don't see how it can be done around here.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

A big problem with minimum wage jobs is that they're rarely full-time or permanent positions. If I were making minimum wage, working 40 hours a week, and living in my current very small apartment by myself (because let's be serious...I have social anxiety and there is no way in hell that I am living with some random person I don't know), I'd only have $620 a month left over for food, bills, tuition for my night classes, transportation, random stuff, emergencies, savings...not a whole heck of a lot. But it's more likely that I'd be making minimum wage and working maybe 25 to 30 hours a week, leaving nothing after food and transportation costs. Add a kid to that mix, and I'd be effed. 

Right now I can afford my life because I split my tiny apartment with my significant other and I pretty much don't do or buy anything fun. On my own, or if I had a social life, there'd be no way.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

It seems to depend on the area, but it's possible here. In my area, if you split the rent of a totally ghetto apartment ($175 a month), eat ramen noodles for every meal, drink only water, don't drive, don't have a phone plan, and spend all of your downtime either alone or smoking weed with your generous neighbor who gives it to you, you can subsist, but that's about it.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

The answer to your question is no. The way society is set up, only the rich get richer. The cheap cost of production across seas and the lack of government funded opportunities rapes us.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Just get your hustle on, whatever that may be, and you'll be fine.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I often wondered how on earth people managed to do it but I earn barely above minimum wage and get by fine living on my own without any other income. The only benefit I get is the single-person discount on council tax.

I earn around £850 a month. My monthly outgoings include £460 to my brother the landlord, which covers rent, council tax and utilities, £13 for broadband, £14 for the phone line, £60 for a bus pass, and about £120 on groceries and stuff. So I have around £180 left over per month to spend or save. If I was on actual minimum wage, instead of slightly above, I calculate that I'd have about £30 less a month, so still plenty to live comfortably. I class living comfortably as having more coming in than going out with a bit left over to spend on catching a couple of films, buying music/books/DVDs, going to a concert...I don't have any more of a life than that. It would be nice if it was easier to save though. It's impossible some months.

Another thing is that my rent itself is £350 a month. If I really wanted I could find somewhere a lot cheaper than that and leave myself with more money to spend on other things or save. In addition to that, if I went without a phone line or broadband and cycled to work instead of catching the bus, I'd save even more. 

So, overall, I'd say yes, it is possible to support yourself on minimum wage. Where I live, I mean. Obviously, it's different in different places.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I don't believe so, no. The excuse is only teenagers take those jobs. :roll No, minimum wage is not a living wage...I kinda think it should be, but that's me. It will do fine if you have a couple roommates.

(I'm talking about minimum wage in the US)


----------



## Cedilla (Dec 25, 2009)

I live by myself and I'm living quite comfortably on not much more than minimum wage. In Alabama COL is cheap. I'm natural pretty frugal though. I also like to consider myself a dollar menuaire. lol 

I don't live paycheck to paycheck either, I always keep a cushion of money in the bank, as to make sure all my bills are paid on time, and so I am prepared for unexpected costs.

It helps that my rent is super cheap, and my car is paid off, although I'm going to need a new car soon, and that is going to strain my finances, and god forbid I ever get sick or injured(no health insurance)

I hate being poor, at least I don't know what I'm missing.:roll


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

AceRimmer said:


> Spit out a baby or 12 and the bennies start piling up.


Yep. This is true. And no matter what is supposed to happen it all depends on whether the state you're in has the funds to give people the food stamps.

There are two of us trying to live on under $700 a month. We have to go to food pantries in order to supplement, but it's never enough. We were denied food stamps TWICE because apparently in our area there are too many single mothers without jobs and lots of young children. Apparently there's only enough funds in the food stamp program to help THEM. I don't get why. They have a ton of other benefits that are available to them that we can't get.

I call them "brood mares." They deliberately do not work, some of their benefits expire when the child reaches age 5 so they deliberately get knocked up again to receive medicaid, WIC, etc. It's a lifestyle here...

oh yes they're usually druggies as well.


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

I think it's possible, if you live in a big rental house with lots of roommates and no debt and don't own a car. In CA, full time, that's nearly a $1000 a month after taxes.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Johnny_Genome said:


> I think it's possible, if you live in a big rental house with lots of roommates and no debt and don't own a car. In CA, full time, that's nearly a $1000 a month after taxes.


Yes but you also spend $600 for a tiny crappy room in a house with three other smelly people who don't clean up after themselves, or $900 if you're in a good house.


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

I live in Sweden where it's a lot easier to support yourself since our taxes are really high, but in return we are guaranteed to get a set amount of money each month if you have no job or property etc. 
I think this is a very good thing really, as we get a sort of "safety net" in case life gets phucked out, but we are at the same time not communists enough to reduce the will to get a job and have a career. It's simply more humane towards people who aren't as lucky as many of us.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

I can't speak from experience since I've always lived at home,but I don't think it would be too hard down here to get by on minimum wage,given the low rent prices. There's plenty of people here living alone who receive less than what you'd get working 40 hours minimum wage...


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I think they would find it very difficult. When I 1st bought my house over 20 years ago, I was bringing home about $320 a week. Living alone and with no dependents, I found it difficult to make ends meet.


----------



## Cepp (Feb 8, 2010)

Quite easy in the UK assuming you house/flat share or get a studio apartment. Renting anything else on your own is probably cutting it close I imagine.


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

In my country themselves yes, other people too, hell not, the problem is that besides paying for all the bills you can't do anything else for yourself than just eat basic stuff for a month, you can't afford to buy something for yourself or even go out every so often


----------



## Later (May 5, 2011)

Sucks living in NY/NJ COL is too high. Unless you move far from the cities, my sister and her husband is working hours and hours on end in retail just to pay for a small apartment but it's upstate NY, so it's a bit cheaper. My BF gets 28/hr and he can't move out to a decent enough place for his needs(he's settling for a place just recently tho) It is unfair how everything is so expensive around here.

We went to South Carolina, met a father, he was just 17 and had a 2 yr old kid and a place already. COL in the south is a lot easier. But the earnings is barely nothing.


----------



## thequietmanuk (Feb 20, 2011)

In the UK yes you can survive but not alot else


----------



## kingjay (Jun 4, 2011)

No, it isn't working for me, and I pretty much work 5 days a week, but it isn't really enough for me to support myself sadly, and I could of worked more than that, like everyday, my boss wanted me too, but I just can't my body can't take the long hours, I can't handle it mentally either, even the work load I currently have has been taking it's toll on me, and not getting paid much and not getting vacation time or any raises is making me really question the job!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes they could but you can almost forget about planning ahead. On a minimum wage most people live from week to week. That's why you need to make the most of your time at home and save as much money as you can. You live at home, rent out your property and have it paid by someone else.

Even if you move out and rent with others it's still a lot cheaper though.


----------



## mixolydian (May 23, 2009)

Apparently the Australian minimum wage is double the American one, I don't know how the hell you guys could live on that. I'd move countries.


----------



## nmpennea (May 16, 2011)

It isn't easy, you have to pick and choose what bills to pay sometimes, but i do it with a roommate on 30 hours a week. It isn't the best situation and it is a struggle, but it can be done.

You learn how to pretty fast when you don't have a choice.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

UK appears to be over a couple of dollars more than US federal min wage of $7.25.

£5.93 is listed as the main rate for workers aged 21 and over, but will increase to £6.08 from October. 

The 18-20 rate will increase from £4.92 to £4.98. 

The 16-17 rate for workers above school leaving age but under 18 will increase from £3.64 to £3.68.

For apprentices under 19 or 19 or over and in the first year of their apprenticeship, the min wage will increase from £2.50 to £2.60.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^Very interesting rate structure... seems much more logical than our one minimum wage for all structure... it looks like we could learn from that. I wonder why we don't do it that way?

The only exception here is that tipped employees are allowed to be paid 1/2 of the minimum wage standard. (waitresses, etc..)


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

It all depends on the situation... I make $185/wk and get $260/mo in food stamps (because I am working and have a child)... and I am able to get by on a shoestring budget with no extras except Netflix for $10/mo. The only way I pay for my son to be at summer camp is that I save and use my earned income tax credit from my refund to pay for that, school clothes, school supplies and all of his yearly school fundraisers and extracurricular activities - anything left over pays for his bday and Christmas presents. I was fortunate enough that when I could work full-time I bought the mobile home I live in and now only pay $170/mo for the lot rent and it includes water, garbage and sewage... so all I pay is electricity. I don't waste money on cable or fast food anymore... and if I want to go to a theater I go to the mall which costs $1.50 and popcorn is $2.50 - I sneak in my own bottle of water.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

caflme said:


> It all depends on the situation... I make $185/wk and get $260/mo in food stamps (because I am working and have a child)... and I am able to get by on a shoestring budget with no extras except Netflix for $10/mo. The only way I pay for my son to be at summer camp is that I save and use my earned income tax credit from my refund to pay for that, school clothes, school supplies and all of his yearly school fundraisers and extracurricular activities - anything left over pays for his bday and Christmas presents. I was fortunate enough that when I could work full-time I bought the mobile home I live in and now only pay $170/mo for the lot rent and it includes water, garbage and sewage... so all I pay is electricity. I don't waste money on cable or fast food anymore... and if I want to go to a theater I go to the mall which costs $1.50 and popcorn is $2.50 - I sneak in my own bottle of water.


Wow - that's very cheap. I'd be happy with that way of living - just the basics. I've never looked into mobile homes - maybe it's worth considering...


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

fonz said:


> Wow - that's very cheap. I'd be happy with that way of living - just the basics.


I feel much the same. I try and live by this philosophy, but would like to go even cheaper. The US seems like a great place to be a van-dweller.

I basically rent a flat/apartment just to please my family, even though it's such a waste of money. I'd sell my car tomorrow too if my Dad was dead. I mean I barely earn enough to afford these things (close to Australian min wage). My folks are simple-minded, and any sort of move to mobile living would be deemed as failure. I guess it's the age old "don't want to disappoint the parents" even though I have nothing in common with them/can't stand them.


----------



## Katatonic (Jun 13, 2011)

Can people get by on minimum wage? Absolutely. Hell, I lived at an apartment complex and I'm pretty sure I was the only one that worked. Everyone else was always lounging by the pool, on their balcony smoking, or yelling at each other. None of them worked. Uncle Sam is awfully kind to those who sit on their butts all day. And ya know, thats why I work so hard so that the government can take money out of my check to support those that just don't feel like working. 

No offense to anyone that actually is living on welfare, but a large percentage of people that do DONT deserve it. Like, for example, the idiot that used to live across from me. He received welfare checks so he could sit in his living room and tinker with his meth lab :sus


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Katatonic said:


> .
> No offense to anyone that actually is living on welfare, but a large percentage of people that do DONT deserve it.


Evidence to back this statement up please.

And "that guy living across the hall" is not empirical evidence.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

delete.


----------



## coldnipples (Jul 14, 2011)

As said before it all depends on the situation...

I have a very weird arrangement with my job. My paycheck, after taxes and health insurance payment is taken out of it, comes to a bit more than half minimum wage (something like 4.35/hr I guess). But I also get a free tiny monk cell of a room with utilities, internet and the health insurance.

I try to live as simply as possible. I don't have TV or other extras (although with fast enough internet, who needs a TV); I have extremely scanty furnishings and I sleep on what is basically a mat with a fitted sheet over it (because I'm not classy enough to have a mattress but I am classy enough to have a fitted sheet). The only bills I have are for dental insurance, cell phone and car insurance. (I was extremely lucky in that I was miraculously able to find help paying off my student loans; they cost me $300 a month when I was paying them.) I'm single and childless and don't have any pets or dependents of any kind. I don't go to doctors unless something is really wrong and the only medical expense I have is eye correction (unfortunately lenses and glasses are friggin' expensive). I abstain from alcohol/drugs and have painfully weaned myself off caffeine, so no expenses for beer or coffee. I also abstain from relationships, so I don't have pay for crotch-waxing or birth control pills. I water down my shampoo and liquid soap so it lasts longer, steal hotel bath products, don't use conditioner and use soap instead of shaving cream. I cut my own hair and wear my clothes until there are holes in inappropriate places, then I try to superglue the holes shut and wear them for another couple weeks....

...Little things everywhere, y'know. You'd be surprised how far your living standards can drop...


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

coldnipples said:


> I also abstain from relationships, so I don't have to pay for crotch-waxing


Whenever the topic has come up at my house, I've suggested he go first.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

coldnipples said:


> use soap instead of shaving cream.


Who the hell uses shaving cream anyway? One of those useless inventions like margerine - MARGERINE!

"Oh,but you need it to things stick to the bread" - Um,my jam/honey sticks just fine without out it thank you very much.

"Here,just have a little bit - you can't even taste it anyway" - If you can't taste it,then what the hell is the point of even having it?


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

In countries with high minimum wages, yes. And actually, you could get by fine on 7 an hour in a lot of rural places in the US where the rent is really cheap. 

If you're living in big-city USA like I am though, the answer depends on whether you count receiving government benefits as "supporting themselves." Basically a minimum wage household would be receiving the benefit of food stamps to cut grocery costs, medicaid to cover health care costs, and (depending on exact location) subsidized or rent-controlled housing. There's also programs to help pay for childcare so that parents don't spend half their paycheck for babysitters for the time their working. All in all. 

Without benefits like that, there would probably be a lot of working homeless in my city.


----------

